# Scientific American: "Decoding Cats...."



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The *May/June 2015* issue of Scientific American has some interesting articles about pets in general:
- The Psychology of Pets
- Pets: Why Do We Have Them?
- What Your Pet Reveals About You

and one about cats specifically:
- *Decoding Cats: What Purrs, Meows, and Licking Mean* 

Most libraries have Scientific American magazines to read. Subscription is pricey tho.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Catloverami,
Thanks! I'll be looking for this!
Sharon


----------

